# [SOLVED] Oblivion Audio Problem



## snobskidoo (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi

I'm having a lot of trouble with Bethesda games - both Oblivion and Fallout 3 - I have the identical problem:

When I load the game the voice / effects become very quiet and I have to turn my speakers up to a ridiculous volume to be able to hear voices in particular.

Upon quitting out to windows (XP) I find the the wave volume has been turned down to nearly 0. Putting it back up and entering the game does not solve this, nor does alt-tabbing out of the games and changing it (it works temporarily, but reverts to the low state once a new area loads).

Any clues?

Here is my setup:

Windows XP Ultimate
ASUS M2N32-SLI deluxe with onboard sound (SoundMax drivers - utd)
4GB ram
AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual
2 x 8800 GTS 640MB SLI

Cheers for any help!


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Oblivion Audio Problem*

Obvious question - what are your in game sound settings at?


----------



## snobskidoo (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Oblivion Audio Problem*

I fiddle with them to make the voices audible - at defaults you cant hear any voices - but I currently play the game with the music set to very low - as midi appears to come through and with effects / voice, etc very high.

I've tried turning off the hardware acceleration from windows too with no effect


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Oblivion Audio Problem*

does this happen with any other game?


----------



## snobskidoo (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Oblivion Audio Problem*

Just Fallout 3 and Oblivion as far as I can tell, but those are the only 2 large 3D games I really own - all other apps work fine. Never had the problem with BioShock but I'd have to re-instqall it to see what happens now


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: Oblivion Audio Problem*

how many speakers do you have?5.1 set just a stereo set?if you only use 2 speakers be sure your sound card is set to 2 channel audio.on 5.1 sound settings all the voices in oblivion are on the center channel.


----------



## snobskidoo (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Oblivion Audio Problem*

It's only got 2 speakers and it's set up like that in the settings - I don't think it's related to channels as you can see exactly what happens with the volume slider - just unsure how to prevent the game from lowering it.


----------



## Darkf0x (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: Oblivion Audio Problem*

Have you tried patching to 1.2 on Oblivion mate?


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Oblivion Audio Problem*

did you try to update your sound drivers?
maybe you should reinstall them, and use Driver Sweeper to remove all remaining and then reinstall a fresh copy of the latest drivers


----------



## snobskidoo (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Oblivion Audio Problem*

Yeah I had tried all that, ran numerous disk cleaners and regfixes but none of it made any difference.

I have now solved it - I turned the hardware acceleration to basic (I had turned it straight down from full to none previously)

Now works perfectly - Can hear everything I'm supposed to!


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

isn't it always something so blatant simple that you just laugh at yourself after! 

I always do and resist the urge to hurt my computer


----------

